# Big Budda Chiesel



## gypsydog (Mar 6, 2011)

Love this pheno!! Cracked 5 seeds this was the keeper.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a beaut mate! How'd you get that red coloration? Just part of the strain!? Green mojo @ U brother!


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats beautiful!


----------



## gypsydog (Mar 7, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> That's a beaut mate! How'd you get that red coloration? Just part of the strain!? Green mojo @ U brother!


 
Thanks Gman420!  The 2 phenos i ended up with all turned red and purple at the end(10wks) this one had the bud weight. I dont run low temps never colder than 68F. 

Thanks chef! Heres another pic of the keeper.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 7, 2011)

great colors man.. hows the smoke?


----------



## Rockster (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## gypsydog (Mar 7, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> great colors man.. hows the smoke?


 
Thanks slowmo! The smoke is very smooth leans a little more to cheese side. Im not a good judge of strength. But a patient of mine with MS uses it for his day smoke.  He says good pain relief without putting him to sleep.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 7, 2011)

Is that a 3 gallon pot? I was thinking of flowering in a 3 gal. And wanted plants slightly larger than this one... Possible?


----------



## gypsydog (Mar 7, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Is that a 3 gallon pot? I was thinking of flowering in a 3 gal. And wanted plants slightly larger than this one... Possible?


 
Thats a 5gal squat pot. This plant was used as a mother so it never got tall just wide. She yielded close to 5zips.

Thanks Rockster for the kind words.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 7, 2011)

gypsydog said:
			
		

> Thats a 5gal squat pot. This plant was used as a mother so it never got tall just wide. She yielded close to 5zips.
> 
> Thanks Rockster for the kind words.


how wide? I guess what I mean is, what's the circumference? I need to get pots that are no more than 11" wide! I need to squeeze eight pots into a 3x3 square and have about a sqaure foot open for my fan and air in system... I am pretty sure I'm using a 3 gal. ... Could be wrong!:rofl:


----------



## gypsydog (Mar 7, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> how wide? I guess what I mean is, what's the circumference? I need to get pots that are no more than 11" wide! I need to squeeze eight pots into a 3x3 square and have about a sqaure foot open for my fan and air in system... I am pretty sure I'm using a 3 gal. ... Could be wrong!:rofl:


 
No worries. u mean diameter of the container.  yeah these containers are too big they are 14" at there widest point.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 8, 2011)

gypsydog said:
			
		

> No worries. u mean diameter of the container.  yeah these containers are too big they are 14" at there widest point.


DUHHH... circumference is AROUND the circle! :doh: okay, yeah... Bigger than I thought from the picture... Okay, thx!


----------



## Hippieholly420420 (Mar 30, 2011)

Veeeeeeeeery nice! :hubba: :bong:


----------



## Irish (Mar 30, 2011)

nice work...


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

friggin sick man!!


----------

